# Carrier Parts List



## modorney (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a Carrier 58 PAV 090 furnace.

Where can I get a parts list for this furnace?

thanks,
Mike O


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi modorney

Carrier is a propriatorial company. As far as getting a parts list, I don't mind giving the part number to you for a specific part. But to get a complete look up on any of the furnaces you either have to be a dealer or know someone who is. Let me know what you need and I will try and help you.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## Jay1979 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Blower Motor Part number*

Hi CARRIERMAN,
I also have a Carrier furnace (Model Number: 58PAV090-14). Would you be able to help me find the part number for the blower motor? Once I know the part number where can I buy the part? It seems like the dealers will only give it out if I buy there services. 

Look forward to your response. 

-Jay


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's where I sometimes go:

www.fasco.com/prodcat.asp 

to match up parts. Then, to buy:

www.cshincorporated.com

Hope this is useful.:yes:


----------



## grampi (Nov 3, 2012)

carrierman. just brousing and noticed you are a shriner, so i joined to ask you a question. first; i too am a shriner. i began my journey at the lodge in haysville. i need to know where i can get parts to convert my carrier furnace to natural gas. the model no. is 58gs125-4. the serial number is 2387a00948. it is 125,000 BTU. it was natural gas and converted to propane. now I need to change it back. I need the orfices and the sprigs ect for the gas valve.
thank you 
grampi


----------

